# router templets



## Piet (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to router names, where do I start? I am not good with the "free hand'.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Piet, Here is some from Rockler, WoodCraft, & MLCS

Interlock Signmaker's Templates - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Buy Milescraft Router 3D Pantograph at Woodcraft.com

MLCS dish cutters, V-groove, sign lettering router bits, router letter template set


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Piet...

Another alternative is to print out large bold letters on your computer and use them to follow. That isn't as steady as a template, but better than pure freehand!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Piet

Because you are in South Africa it's going to be hard to get what you need I think so I would say the printer and the computer way would be your best bet for now..

===== 



Piet said:


> I want to router names, where do I start? I am not good with the "free hand'.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You've also got all of the fonts in your computer available for use. To help follow the lines you might consider making a set of skis for your router.


----------



## Piet (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the links I will look at them


----------



## Piet (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tip to print, I will give it a try.


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi There,
I printed out the letters/numbers I wanted from my pc on a3 paper.
I then used the print outs to make templates out of 3mm HardBoard.This worked pretty well for what i was doing.

cheers


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I had this one Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Routers - Sign Pro with TurnLock™ It was slow when you wanted to change to something else. You have to make your own system to make it work. the way they show it wont work very well . To slow. If you go that route polish the aluminum rail's this make's it a world of difference. The router will slide very well .If you don't it will fell like a drag on the sliding part. I sent it back it was to slow for the letter's to be change. Now if you are doing lot's of repeat than this would work for you . good luck


----------



## peg_legs (Sep 20, 2010)

*Computer, Tape and take your time*

I agree using a computer to print out your sign design, letters or numbers or graphics, is the best way to understand what you can and can't do with your router freehand. Try printing out your sign at the correct size, then apply masking type tape to your material that your sign will be made with. Then trace onto the tape, cut out the areas you want to route. you will end up with a flat "template" that will help you cut where you want and give the freehand look that most people enjoy.

Remember, go slow, take your time your results will be a work of "your" art!

Hint, if you can find foam board, insulation, this is a cheep training material! I still use it if I'm not sure how something will look and I have been freehanding for more than 20 years, still make mistakes and still learning!

One more thing, if I can learn how to freehand ANYONE can!!!

peg-legs
Mike


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Piet

I am also in South Africa, where are you based, i am in Delmas and have a cnc router i can help out with signs if you need.

PM me for my address details

Regards

Jeremy
Budgens Furniture and Accessories


----------

